# Praise The Machine! Exterminate The Mutants!



## marineskickass2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

right, since my first didn't work out i am re-posting this one since i now know how threads are used.

just a little setting to get the mood going:
Magos tech priest of mars, Marcus DeLuxa of the Divisio Xenologis and Xenobiologis residing on board the Emperor class battleship "The Emperor's Fist"

"calling all brother units, calling all brother units" the voice crackled over the ship's loudspeakers "we are setting course for a new mission to the Stagittarius Arm. we are travelling to the hive planet of Radnar to test our most holy and improved technology of the Emperor against the tyranid mutants. we are preparing the jump to warp, brace for enemy fire when we surface from the warp and may the Emperor be with us" the voice crackled off only to be replaced by another, more mechanical, like a recording.

"O Eternal Emperor,
Who Alone watches us,
And rules the tides and stroms,
Be compassionate to your servants,
Preserv us from the perils of the warp,
That we may be safeguard to the domain of men"

finally the warp drive was ready "on my command captain..." Deluxa said cooly "engage...." The ship was finally millions of lightyears through the warp, emerging at their final destination. where they were met with heavy fire from the first hive world bio ship.
The tech priest stood from his seat to give his orders "all hands to battle stations and return fire. Veer us to vector 42.25 mark 80.354, keep a steady velocity and be vigilant brothers for we shall prevail... the Emperor is with us... i can sense it..." he smiled thinly as he turned "captain, you have the bridge now. prepare three drop pods for the surface... we won't be here long... only to get what i need" he said as he walked from the bridge....

so to start off i need tech marines of different types (eg tactical tech marines, snipers, flamers)
i need the tech marine captain and also Tech Terminators.
DeLuxa keeps only three brothers close by his side, those are his Lexmechanic and an Electro priest
the last is a brother Dreadnought that acts as a bodyguard for him.

if you wish to join then have a look at which characters are available, (i'll be updating the list regularly)
your profile should look something like this example:

Name: Marcus DeLuxa

Age: 32

Unit Type: Magos tech priest of mars, Divisio Xenologis and Xenobiologis

About the Character: he is highly eccentric and often thought mad for his unrothodox usage and application of xenomorph technology. he thoroughly enjoys torturing information from the mutants in order to obtain their blashemous technologies, or just for his own amusement. he is the only tech priest who claims that he can clense the soul of the xeno technology for use by the Emperor's most holy of armies.

Apperance: he stands 6'5" wearing a leather black hooded cloak. his head is clean shaven and sports a green bionic left eye which also covers over his left ear with a mettalic implant. he has two robotic arms and a exoskeleton over his right leg that were implanted after his arms were ripped out and his leg crushed by a rogue hive tyrant which he was foolishly trying to tame. he also makes use of seven mechandendrites four implanted in his back and two on his chest and one on his stomach that contain a variety of nasty and greusome appliances which he uses in his xeno bio laboratory.

that about does it, so please feel free to join!


----------



## marineskickass2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

anyone interested? cause i'm seeing alot of people viewing this


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

well heres my old character from the other thread, sorry for taking so long to repost it though

Name: Constantine Vern
Age: 36
Type: Technographer

'Marcus DeLuxa, i will be assistaning you with you mission, i am a mere Technographer, but my skills with the Machine Spirit have gone well in the past, i hope to keep doing as well as i am, this mission would be a agreat oppertunity to prove myself useful to the Mashine God.' said Constantine is a mechanical voice, he is still getting used to the nes implants, but they havent had any problems yet. His Mechanical arm attached to his back slowly moved as he tested it for problems before he left, the flamer and claw also worked as a weilder, but it was mostly to protect himself well he calmed the Machine Spirit into working. His red robes were so new that the golden outline could still be seen, it hasnt yet been covered with personal markings.


----------



## marineskickass2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> well heres my old character from the other thread, sorry for taking so long to repost it though
> 
> Name: Constantine Vern
> Age: 36
> ...


well, see, here's what i actually need from you since this isn't the action thread:

*name: 
age:*
*unit type:* what kind of army unit is he? right now i'm only taking tactical tech marines(eg snipers, flamers, rocket lauchers)
i need the tech marine captain and also Tech Terminators, Lexmechanic and an Electro priest and finally a Dreadnought that acts as a bodyguard for him.
about the character: tell us a little bit about the character you're playing, his personality and a bit of history
*appearance:* just whatever he looks like


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

I would like to join as the dreadnought!

Name: Deidalus Franz

Age: 105 years

Unit Type: Dreadnought

Bio: Deidalus used to be an acomplished tech-marine, but in a battle with the orks he was shot and had to be put in a dreadnought. Deidalus still likes to think about all the things he could have built with his hands. He has been instructed that he is a bodyguard for "Marcus DeLuxa" and after many years serving under him, Deidalus is glad he can return the favour to "Marcus".

Apperance: Deidalus wears purity seals all over his sarcophiges, and has an assault cannon and close combat arm with under-slung heavy flamer.

(Note: Deidalus in greek mitholigy was a famous inventer)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

sorry, im going to have to drop out of the thread. Imvery busy with writing fluff up for my Dark Heresy games


----------

